# My Mk2 1.8t swap project



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*My Mk2 1.8t swap project. Parting out!*

Update: Parting out! Email me at [email protected] if interested! 

Here are some pics of my Mk2 Gti. The motor is an aeb code 1.8t. The tranny is an 02J. I hated the stock dash so it received an mk4 jetta dash swap. Tons of things were changed, removed, etc with this car. More pics and info will follow. Please post any comments or questions
























_Modified by 20vgolfer at 2:35 AM 4-15-2008_

_Modified by 20vgolfer at 2:36 AM 4-15-2008_

_Modified by 20vgolfer at 2:37 AM 4-15-2008_

_Modified by 20vgolfer at 3:36 AM 4-15-2008_


_Modified by 20vgolfer at 5:37 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project (20vgolfer)*

these were all taken a while ago and the car is further along now aka working lights etc








recent engine bay shots


















_Modified by 20vgolfer at 3:21 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

can i see some picture of your dash swap or any info i can use... im about to put in an mk4 in an mk2 as well


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (halchka99)*

Here is some of the dash swap. 
The frame being fitted after the bulkhead was removed








Dash being fitted








Progress










_Modified by 20vgolfer at 4:32 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (halchka99)*

It was a good amount of work. But absolutely worth it. I also used the steering column. I had to drill all the spot welds out of the bulkhead, remove it from the car, test fit and weld the mk4 dash frame in. The frame had to be made to fit. The dash had to be trimmed which involved peeling the vinyl back, trimming the plastic, then it was glued back on. The steering column had to be cut and welded to the mk2 lower steering shaft. Either way alot of test fitting was involved as well as cutting, grinding, hammering, bending, and welding.
I still have to install the three spoke steering wheel, the drivers lower panel, end caps and rear center console. 
I forgot to mention the door cards need to be modified window cranks moved or removed.


_Modified by 20vgolfer at 5:15 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (20vgolfer)*

Here is a before and after of the valve cover. I trimmed all of the unwanted stuff off and polished it


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

thanks for the info...wow seems like a ton of work.... ive heard otherwise though.... so what did you do with the window cranks? whats the work around other them totally removing them.....
do you HAVE to remove the stock bulk head?


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (halchka99)*

I haven't gotten to the doors yet, so nothings been done. I want to make door cards to match the dash. I just open the door and roll down the window. They are not completely in the way they just hit when you crank. The cranks could be moved, replaced with smaller ones, or just left alone(the route I took) I'd personally like power windows. As far as the bulkhead you may be able to do it without removal but from what i remember it was just in the way and easier to remove. Whatever you do should be based on your plans, this is just what worked for me. 


_Modified by 20vgolfer at 11:25 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (20vgolfer)*

gotcha....did you actually have to trim the back side of the dash where it meets the window? to make it a bit shorter?


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (halchka99)*

Yeah the dash got trimmed to fit- made me nervous but came out great. We just peeled the vinyl back as needed, trimmed the plastic, and re-glued vinyl.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (20vgolfer)*

would you happen to have any pictures of that process?


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (halchka99)*

I'll take a look but I don't believe I took any photos. Anything I can help with I'll be glad.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (20vgolfer)*

thanks for your help man, im going to tackle this real soon so i wanna know what im getting myself into... my steering column is still the mk2 column so i need to figure that out as well.


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (halchka99)*

No problem, hope it helps


----------



## Watertight (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (20vgolfer)*

Im curious to see how your MKIV interior comes out, was thinkin of something similar myself. more pics would be sweet too!
Nice work btw


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Watertight)*

Nice, are you running stock 20v turbo?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*

what standalone is that?


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Thanks, its coming along slowly. I still need some things gauges, nicer seats, etc
The engine is stock except for a k04, 380cc injectors, and unfortunately sds em4f.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (20vgolfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vgolfer* »_Thanks, its coming along slowly. I still need some things gauges, nicer seats, etc
The engine is stock except for a k04, 380cc injectors, and unfortunately sds em4f.

did you have to give the firewall a few love taps to fit the k04?
im thinking about building a mk2. 1.8t would be the only way id go swap wise. im thinking of going BT. possibly gt28rs or gt30. still in the air. i have an AEB motor and trans available to me, i just need to find a mk2 golf GT or GTi


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

no love taps, there is a fair amount of room and the k04 is the same dimensions as the k03 that was on there. Def. go mk2 this car just seems to pull forever even on low boost.


----------



## Spooled20v (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (20vgolfer)*

What kind of coolant setup are you running? It seems like you have an aftermarket radiator and some sort of hose/pipe combination. I have an AEB swap in my MK II GLI and I hate that stupid AEB block flange with the metal pipe that I had to modify to work. I heard that the AWP flange works better, I'm just wondering how you did it, because your setup looks much cleaner than what I currently have. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

how long did it take you to do the swap?


----------



## 2KGLS4 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (20vgolfer)*

what size wheel and tire combination did you go with and wheel offset?very nice swap by the way very clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do you still have the stock aeb pistons and rods lying around by chance


----------



## daneek155 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (20vgolfer)*

does the car run


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (daneek155)*

Yes it runs.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (20vgolfer)*

IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sent


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (20vgolfer)*

which radiator/fan and condenser did you use?


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (koala_bear)*

I ran the mk2 fan setup for a while, but then I went with aftermarket fans and radiator. The fans are the summit scirocco fans and the radiator is an all aluminum one that fits the fan shroud. No condenser in the car now- no a.c. I have mk3 condensor and compressor plus all the lines which I intended to put in the car.


----------



## sosick34 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (20vgolfer)*

Would you trade the Mk2 for my Chevy S10 (that has 58,000 original miles, new front and back U-Joints, and all new tires), my CR80 Bigwheel that was totally rebuilt? PLEASE, because I would LOVEEEEE to have this car?


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (sosick34)*

I appreciate the interest, but for now I'm going to hang onto the car, take it off the road and sell the management and wideband. I need to come up with some cash soon and that seems to be the only way I won't take a huge loss. Thanks


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (20vgolfer)*

thinking of converting my 89Gti soon








especially as its current engine appears to be on its way out


----------



## daneek155 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (20vgolfer)*

hey i am in fl, i have a mk2 16v turbo. do you have a big front mount intercooler or some bbs ra??????? or a boost controller


----------



## BarretteGLi (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: My Mk2 1.8t swap project-MK4 dash swap (daneek155)*

did you have to relocate your engine mounts


----------



## laur_gti (Oct 27, 2007)

some fotos with the transmison mount
nice job you have made,i'm from romania and i do the same swap but i use the 6speed trans


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (laur_gti)*

02j trans no custom mounts. 02m needs custom mounts. move trans cup.


----------



## HEIKALGTI (Sep 10, 2010)

*nice job*

nice job man i wich u good luck wit ur car. i am from egy. 
i am swaping VR6 in MK1 1978 it still in body work to be able for the 2.8 l
i like the volks wagens and never own any car else


----------



## mk320valve (Jun 21, 2005)

how much you want for the car


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

Time to part this car! Email me at [email protected] for any info


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

20vgolfer said:


> Time to part this car! Email me at [email protected] for any info


Damn... thats a shame. Wish I had the cash to buy your drivetrain, that would be awesome in my 92GTi


----------



## supraman420 (May 18, 2006)

Where are you and how much do you want for the whole car?


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

sent you an email. [email protected]


----------

